# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  nadmierne owłosienie

## myandereth

witam
od kiedy pamiętam mam na ciele o wiele więcej włosów niż normalny człowiek, już mając parę lat zaczęły mi rosnąć wąsy, a w podstawówce miałem owłosione nogi. byłem jakiś czas temu zrobić sobie badania i według nich wszystko jest w normie, ale zarost na twarzy powoli dochodzi mi do oczu i zaczynam się martwić. tak samo brwi zaczynają mi się powoli łączyć z włosami (póki co na szczęście jest tego niewiele) i tutaj również brwi zaczynają schodzić mi do oczu. niedługo po prostu nie będę miał na ciele żadnego miejsca bez włosów. co mogę zrobić w takiej sytuacji?

będę wdzięczny za każdą odpowiedź
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

